# I look forward to ...



## mirind4

Dag!

I would like to know how can I express my self in the following situation:
I am talking with my friend in Netherlands about that we will to visit the nearby famous places and buildings(for example in Amsterdam). We are eating the breakfast, and we are talking abut the trip. I am so excited about the trip, and I would like to tell my friend: "I look forward to it (so much)". or "I look forward to the trip!"

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## YellowOnline

"Ik kijk uit naar ..." for something specific, "Ik kijk er naar uit" for an undefined "it".


----------



## mirind4

Thanks a lot! I would like to ask one more little question relating the topic of this thread. What about If I would use some verb in the sentence?
For example:
"I look forward to make it?" or "I look forward to go there?"
My tries:
"Ik kijk uit naar er maken?" and "Ik kijk uit naar daar ga."

Thanks for help!
mirind4


----------



## YellowOnline

Resp. "Ik kijk er naar uit (om) het te maken" and "Ik kijk er naar uit (om) daarheen te gaan".

Basically, it's all:

"Ik kijk er naar uit (om) <...> te <VERB>" - e.g. "Ik kijk er naar uit om je te omhelzen" ("I look forward to embracing you")
_or_
"Ik kijk uit naar <NOUN>" - e.g. "Ik kijk uit naar je omhelzing" ("I look forward to your embrace")

The placeholder "er", a temporary subject or object, is a difficult thing to master for non-native speakers because most languages do not have an equivalent (no clue about Hungarian though). See this entry on Wikibooks: Dutch/Lesson 8 - Wikibooks, open books for an open world.


----------



## mirind4

ohh, thanks a lot! I am planning to master my dutch skill, so definitely have to check this wikibooks artice!

Een prettige dag!
mirind4


----------



## Sjonger

I would say: Ik heb er zo'n zin in


----------



## bibibiben

A real classic is "zich verheugen op":

I'm looking forward to a fruitful discussion. → Ik verheug me op een vruchtbare discussie.
I'm looking forward to working with them. → Ik verheug me erop (om) met ze samen te werken.


----------



## mirind4

Niiiice, thanks for everyone!


----------

